# Enter To Win a Petzi Treat Cam



## Petguide.com

​




> Sign up for PetGuide.com’s newsletter. Whether you haven’t signed up yet or you’re a long-time subscriber, you could win a Petzi Treat Cam! There’s a new winner announced every month.
> 
> I love pet gadgets – they’re just so cool and fun to play with! That’s why I want to distract you from work by giving you a Petzi Treat Cam! All you have to do is sign up to get our weekly e-newsletter. If you’re already subscribed, good news – you’re already in the running!
> 
> It’s easy to enter our PetGuide newsletter giveaway. All you have to do it enter your email address and confirm you signed up (a confirmation email is sent to the address you put in). There are two places to subscribe to our newsletter for an automatic entry:
> 
> *Enter your email address in the pop-up contest window that appears on the home page of our site when you visit PetGuide.com;*
> 
> *OR*
> 
> *Use the newsletter signup space that’s found on the right hand sidebar near the top on every page of the site.*
> 
> Once you enter your email, you receive a confirmation letter to the address you submitted. Just confirm that it is your correct email address and you’re automatically entered!


Read more and Enter To Win a Petzi Treat Cam at PetGuide.com.


----------

